# shooting cinema for hunters and law enforcement



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

I m thinking of launching a shooting cinema in the Us.
Over here we can practice in a 50 mtr cinema with regular hunting ammo up to 7.500 Joule!

Its not a static plate but a movie and after the shot a laser points the place of impact.
Its also possible to show different movie s for law enforcement training or personal defence.

In a smaller room it is possible to train with a "laser" gun just to become the feeling and learn to shoot at a moving target before you go hot.









My dream is to combine it with a hunter training school where you also learn how to shoot clays and become educated by well trained hunters.

I would be verry greatfull to hear your opinion and if there are pioneers under you to help me out and make this plan work?
Thanks,

Martijn


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't remember what they call it, but we have a setup here in North Dakota. It's expensive so it travels from city to city and spends a few days at each.
It has a couple hundred scenarios. For example in one scenario I am the rear guard for a Russian ambassador. We meet a man on the street coming out way and as he passes he whips something out of his rear pocket and turns on the ambassador. I had pulled halfway through trigger pull and the hammer was coming back on my handgun (equipped with laser) when I noticed it was a camera. So I passed that one, but in the next scenario I was on the third floor of a law enforcement center approaching the elevator. When it opened a guy with a shotgun nailed me. I was much more careful after that. When they scenario with the Russian ambassador came up again I was suspicious. Yup, this time the guy had a gun and I thumped him twice in the back of the head.

The nice thing about it is they back it up and you see where your hits were. For example huntin1 had a scenario where his partner and him were approaching a burglary. They are approaching a van in an alley and a guy is coming out a window with a tv set. All of a sudden a flash of light comes from the back of the van and huntin1's partner takes a hit. Huntin1 pumped three rounds off fast into the back of the van. When they backed the scenario up three nice holes were dead center in the perps chest. I took a few hours off that day and when ever the outfit wasn't being used I run through it again.

I have no idea who produced it, but it sure beats any of the games on Wii. It's projected onto a large area, perhaps about eight by twelve feet.

Oh, the most frustrating scenario is where your partner is standing in your line of fire. As he talks to a perp face to face the guy is sneaking a revolver from his waist band. I considered shooting my partner in the foot to drop him out of the way, but I suppose that's found upon. However, it would have been better since he didn't fall out of the way until the perp pumped two into him. You only get a fraction of a second when the revolver and perp are visible, then everything is out of sight behind your partner.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Something like FATS, or something. Maybe Fire Arm Training system.

My favorite one is the one where you go in the house for felony warrent and the guy is lifting weights. Has a gun case sitting next to him.

That trainer is about as close to real as you are going to get from the gun being actual size and weight to the scenario's being real actors and different endings!

Gets the blood pumping thats for sure!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunt4P&Y, FATS, yes that's it. That thing was so much fun I burned up some vacation leave to just play it again when I could sneak between training sessions. When I used it they had about a dozen different firearms models so you could pick what you carried on duty.

Sometimes the training was humorous. One day a rep from the Attorney Generals office was observing. A policeman was going through a scenario where he is approaching someone in a dumpster. When he got close the guy pops up and point something at him. The policeman pops him twice and the guy says don't shoot. The policeman says to late *&&^%hole. When you back it up the guy has a flashlight. We might have to take the guys gun away, but in training it was funny.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> hunt4P&Y, FATS, yes that's it. That thing was so much fun I burned up some vacation leave to just play it again when I could sneak between training sessions. When I used it they had about a dozen different firearms models so you could pick what you carried on duty.


Did you do any with the AR? Man the school shooting one was/is tough. All the kids running each way, some with guns others without. Hope no one is ever put in that situation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nope, never trained with the AR's.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yup, F.A.T.S. (firearms training system) this new computerized one is alot better than the first one I trained on. It had the scene projected on a huge sheet of paper and you used wax bullets. As the computer systems get more advanced the thing keeps getting updated. There are lots of real to life scenarios that require tough instant decisions.

I understand that there are programs available that depict hunting scenarios too, can't understand why the ND LETA won't get some of those. 

The last time it was in Jamestown the laser on the AR was malfunctioned so they didn't bring it. They had the shotgun though. hunt4P&Y is right, the school shooting scenario is nuts.

huntin1


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys,

It sounds like playing cowboys and indians in my ears...
This is absolutly not what I meen.

This is a professional shooting area where people are trained for any driven hunt in a forrest or so.
Not some shooting paradise for rambo s :sniper: .


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Man, I cannot believe that some one hasn't brought that to a mall somewhere. There would be a stnading line of at least an hour all day long at West Acres if that was there!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

djleye said:


> Man, I cannot believe that some one hasn't brought that to a mall somewhere. There would be a stnading line of at least an hour all day long at West Acres if that was there!!!


And just think! If you had a cart with Nudie calenders, chew, and cowboy boots outside of the spot! WOWEE! You would be a millionaire! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great business model....Lets do it!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Dutch hunter said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> It sounds like playing cowboys and indians in my ears...
> This is absolutly not what I meen.
> ...


Actually Dutch Hunter, this is not anything like playing cowboys and indians, nor is it a shooting paradise for rambo snipers as you put it. This is a very realistic training device using firearms that "shoot" lasers instead of bullets. The scenarios are well recorded videos that will react to the trainee. In some of the scenes the "person" will drop their weapon when ordered to, just as they would in real life. Some do not, also as in real life and when that happens the trainee has a split second to react and decide what to do. It can be anything from heading to cover, or pulling your weapon and blasting away rambo style as you put it. If you do not make a lethal hit they will keep shooting at you and you can be hit and fail the course.

The device can be adapted to hunting situations and I have heard that some areas use it in hunter safety programs as an alternative to live fire.

However, once the training is done it is fun to play around a bit. Hell, it can be the biggest baddest play station you've ever seen. 

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Not some shooting paradise for rambo s .


No need for the belittling smart mouth Dutch Hunter. No one is talking Rambo, they are talking about law enforcement training. I find the attitude offensive.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

The MT Fish Wildlife and Parks have one that they take to county fairs and outdoor shows. it gives you a score based on the shot placement and shows your shot in relation to the vitals. they will even "slap the cuffs" on you if you "shoot" a grizzly or wolf. it has differnt programs that you can use, they have a big game hunting program, phesant hunting program and a prairie dog/gopher hunting program and they may even have a program for warden training.

you can sepend hours in there just practicing shot placement. If I ever win the lottery thats the first thing I am buying lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dutch Hunter I noticed the title again:


> shooting cinema for hunters and law enforcement


 That is what many of us have been talking about, law enforcement training.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

The last time our Chiefs Association checked into the purchase of a FATS system the cost was approxiamtely $30 K. That was about 6 years ago. I am sure it has gone up considerably since then. We rent from a Law Enforcment Training program about every other year and run all our officers through. It can be a high stress training aid and it forces you to make a shoot - don't shoot decision in some very difficult situations. The ability to track your shots also opens your eyes to just where your misses go. I am certifed to operate the unit and have spent a considerable amount of time on it. Working a midnight shift and running the night shifts through can be amusing, especially with rookies running through for the first time. Hot shots can be humbled pretty quickly.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have trained on one at the LETA and one at the academy here in DL. I think it is a excellent training tool. The sounds, lighting, and interativity is great. I have heard that Camp Grafton has one that has M-16, the SAW, .50 cal, and maybe more. I would love to see that one!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It is amazing, like stated. In a matter of 10 minutes you can go through what most officers won't in 40 years on the force! It gives you an idea of how a normal every day thing can go from can I have your licence to O F that guy has a gun, shoot... shoot.

I want to say the one thay have at the Fargo Training Center was like 150K? Does that sound right?

Aren't the guns like 4K each? I am sure there is a website out there somewhere with them on it.


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

@ plainsman: nothing offensive over here.
Sorry if I stepped on your toe s.

You guys talk most about a laser gun but what if you could fire your own service pistol with live rounds on a screen....
Where I live you just can t take your rifle out and go into the woods to practice.
We have a lot of regulations for hunters but drivven hunts (wich are verry common) in Europe can t be practiced.
Now I was in Florida a few months ago and I thought you can shoot anywhere you like...
There aren t many skeet/trap or hunting clubs or shooting ranges.
So the idea was to see if there is a need for a indoor shooting range to practice and to learn to shoot a moving targets with live ammo.
When you shoot clays you are allready shooting dynamicly so the idea was to combine it?
What you call fats is realystic but how would it be to fire real bullets or a rifle up to 7.500 Joule?

And yes when you aren t in a training mod it s so much fun!
It is indeed a playstation time s 10 better.
I m just asking for all your opinion so please don t feel offended about the Rambo :sniper: s%@t.

:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think I could take living in an area where I couldn't shoot. However, the majority of the country lives in populated areas where that just isn't possible. I am very confident something like your proposing would be a very lucrative business. I think something like this in the cities would be so popular that people would have to make appointments. That or stand in line for hours.

I'm happy to hear you don't think we are all a bunch of brainless gun people with the Rambo comment. I thought you were just looking to make money off people you didn't respect.


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Plainsman,

Thank you for your replye again :beer:

I would never be unrespectfull towards you guys because other way arround I wouldn t take it also.
The way I ve hunted in Florida made a huge impact on me the way you guys hunt.
Thing is that I would do something new in my life and invest in this idea.

Because I m not an American (altough they call me a ******* :wink: ) I need my fellow hunters (like you) to tell me if something like a shootingcinema or shootingrange is worthwile to put all my effort in?

Earning money is nessecary in life but beeing bussy with my way of life is more important!

So please if you have any ideas let me know!


----------



## sonofaduckhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I CAN VOUCH FOR DUTCH HUNTER IN THAT HE MEANT NO DISRESPECT WITH THE RAMBO COMMENT. HE IS A QAULITY PERSON AND AN EXCELLENT HUNTER.I PUT HIM THROUGH A LIVING HELL DUCK HUNTING HERE IN FLORIDA AND HE WAS UP TO THE CHALLENGE. HE IS JUST LOOKING FOR ADVICE.I AM PROUD TO CALL HIM MY FRIEND.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kill the caps. That's internet screaming and could reinforce the idea of disrespect. I'm not saying that's your intent, I am trying to help you avoid that pitfall. I now understand Dutch Hunter's intent, so don't throw him an anchor. 
When things are all settled and calmed down isn't a good time to jump in screaming and stirring the pot. Let's put those things behind us and move on.


----------



## sonofaduckhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I WASN'T SCREAMING. I AM A TERRIBLE TYPIST.


----------

